

Storytelling As Effective Tool Of Communication In Web Design - SabinaIdler
http://blog.usabilla.com/10-ways-to-incorporate-storytelling-in-web-design/

======
bennyg
I guess it's a solid article on web design standards and trends that deal with
storytelling, but really the title is a little fluffy. Storytelling is an
effective tool of communication, period. That's the lesson.

